# First Bubbleponics DWC 5 gallon hydro. Need 3 questions answered



## Standupp (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Rollitup! Ive come to you guys for every bit of info and have learned almost everything i know about growing from this community! First off id like to say thanks!

So starting off, here are my specs: 

5 Gallon Black bucket with matching 3" wide and 4" deep netpot matching lid.
ActiveAQUA 7.8 Liters per minute pump
Black tubing
Sunleaves brand TDS essential Digital TDS Pen
Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow 3-2-4
ph down (my cities water is very high in ph)
Hydrofarm Flouro Wing Grow Light 125W CLF
Hydroton pellets

Ph: 6
PPM: 260-280
Temp: 80 degrees F

So here is some background info:
Ive got two indoor soil grows and one outdoor soil grow under my belt, this is my first hydroponic system. I threw some bagseed in the yard so see if any would pop with the amount of rain weve been getting. I really didnt care too much about it. I didnt feed it, just watered it with the hose on hot days.

Well one popped and i had it out side for three weeks. its root system grew about 3 inches into the ground, but the plant was very small and puny. So instead of starting a seed, i washed the one plant i had outside and cleaned its roots off and put it in my hydro to see if it would grow. So far it looks better than it did outside so im hopeful.

Has anyone ever done a thing? if so i havent heard about it, only outdoor soil to indoor soil. 
the roots dont reach to the bottom of the net pot or stick out into the water/bubbles. So i have been watering it by hand a couple times a day so the root wont dry out. 

Right now my ph is around 6 and ppm is 270. 

Is that a good ppm? i have no idea for a plant as small as mine. 

My third question is what should my water level be? how deep? currently i have it touching the bottom of the net pot. But ive read the you should keep it an inch under too, so im pretty confused. Again, my net pot is four inches down, and the root of the plant is only 3 inches, so the roots are an inch away from the water surface. is this fine? 
ill be posting pics up in a few minutes 
*P.S. Thanks to everyone from Rollitup and anyone who views and replies to this post! *


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 3, 2010)

did you put the plant in rockwool or something to hold it up instead of falling over?


----------



## Standupp (Jul 3, 2010)

well it had established a pretty strong root system about 3 inches down so i just put it in the hydroton. the root system was pointing down so it could be close to the bubbles. The first day of the transplant it drooped a bit but now it is health and standing straight up.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 3, 2010)

Jesus, here is an example of what my root sstem looks like as of now. Keep in mind i do water the top of the hydroton as i would a plant in soil a few times a day, to keep the roots from drying out in case no water from my res is reaching it.


----------



## Jetstream'n (Jul 4, 2010)

you're doing everything right bro. soon the roots will be in the water and the growth will explode.

try to keep your water temp closer to 68.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Jetstream! Everything is looking good, still no roots visible from bottom of net pot, but the plant is standing straight up and is very sturdy. Appreciate the tips!


----------



## dankasaurusrex (Jul 4, 2010)

You'll have roots out of the bottom within 10 days in that setup, if not 5 days. Everything seems fine. I'd probably hang out around 200 ppms vs 270 for a newborns, but honestly you'll probably be fine. Look out for any signs of nute burn (yellow tips/spots) and adjust if needed. 

The worst mistake you can make in DWC is to run your nutrients too hot. Even when growing monsters I try to never go over 800ppms. I see folks post ppms of 1200-1400 on here with success. I'm guessing they are just growing a strain that can handle that kind of high nutrient level. But trust me when I say, not all ganja can handle it. I've personally made this critical mistake and it cut my yield in half if not more. You are always better safe than sorry with any form of hydroponics.

Hydroton will work just fine. No rockwool needed. In fact, I try not to use rockwool if possible. The stability of the plant in this instance really comes from the roots growing through the netpot. Once they have grown out in every direction, the stability of the plan has minimal relation to hydroton or rockwool. Hope this helps and good luck to you!


----------



## Standupp (Jul 4, 2010)

Dank, that was very helpful, thanks! Ive read through forums but could not find info about ppm for plants of my size that werent seelings. Ive noticed over night the ppm has gone up to about 290ish so im going to keep a close eye on the leaves. ill drop it back down to mid-low 200 if i see burns.

Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Standupp (Jul 9, 2010)

Its been a week. the roots have grown 2 inches from the bottom of the net pot. Should i start lowering the res water level? Looks green and happy to me with the water level touching the bottom of the net pot, but ive heard when the roots get bigger they must not be submerged all the way, hence lowering the res. water level. Is this true?

Temp 85 
pH 6
ppm 260


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 10, 2010)

do you have a air stone or something to make O2 bubbles for the roots?


----------



## Standupp (Jul 10, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> do you have a air stone or something to make O2 bubbles for the roots?


 yessir i do!


----------



## Standupp (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay so this is turning into a grow journal pretty much, so here are some more pictures.

Wow the roots have grown out so much in less than 12 hours!!!

And here is what the res looks in bubble action!


----------



## Koi2Dragon (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Stand.
I grow in 5G buckets as well.
You roots look a little dark. I use SM90 to keep em clean and white.
Your plant will grow BIG so depending on space you might not wanna veg them for too long.
I vegged a topped Super Skunk for 5 weeks in a 5G bucket and it grew to over 4 1/2 feet and out grew my tent.
For easiest nute soup for noobs I'd use GH's 3 part formula and their website calculator: http://www.genhydro.com/calculator/index.html.
It does all the thinking for you lol.
Keep it up and good luck.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Koi thanks for the input! Greatly appreciated!
The roots do look dark, but thats the dust from the hydroton that has settled in the water. Yesterday i did my first res refill and now the roots are white. Its really amazing how fast it grows.
My local hydro store has GHs 3 part, which im probably going to do for my next grow


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 10, 2010)

scribed.....


----------



## Standupp (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok so its day 9 and here are the stats-

Temp: 89-93 
pH: 6
Humidity: 30%
ppm: 290-310
Water Temp: 80-90*<- NOT GOOD*(From what i know the ideal res temp is 67, 68 degrees! )
Grow room space(closet): 4'x4' 

Ive been using two frozen water bottles every few hours to cool the res temp but literally has not had any effect. How do i lower it? Any other methods?

How do i lower my grow room temp? I cant really install an inline fan, cause i cant cut any holes in my walls for outgoing air. Ive just been opening my closet door and using an oscillating fan to either blow hot air out or cooler air in. Suggestions?

The tips of the leaves are turning brown as you can see in the photos. Nute burn?! If so what is the correct ppm should i be at? FYI, im using botanicare nutes pure blend pro gro!

Thanks for checkin in guys


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 11, 2010)

Im doing a closet DWC grow also, and was having heat issues also. Come to find out my Oscilating fan was causing the heat rise(<-weird) . i added a second exhaust fan and a bigger intake and now my temps have lowered from low 90's to low-mid 80's. I have the back portion of my closet sealed with black/white plastic and i simply exhaust onto the other side of the plastic and into the rest of my closet.....hope this helps


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 11, 2010)

You should also try and raise your humidity....55-65% while vegging and around 45-50% while flowering....buckets of water in front of your fan, or wet rags should do the trick.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 11, 2010)

staitkilla, thanks a bunch bro, that really helped and sparked a couple ideas in my head! really appreciate it


----------



## Standupp (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys it has been 17 days and the plant is starting to take off. im having a few technical problems though, bit ill explain that in a second. 
The plant is now about 4 inches tall with three nodes of branches. Here are the stats

Temp: High! it ranges from 92-101 thats one of my problems, i cant find a way to keep hot air out of my 4X4' closet considering i have to keep the door closed 18 hours a day. 
pH: 6
ppm: 260 (lowered it because i was afraid of nute burn)
res temp: 80-100 VERY HIGH AS WELL, i cant find a way to lower the temp of the res except for frozen water bottles, in 3 gallons i use 2, 20 oz. frozen water bottles, but the literally it only keeps it cold for 15 minutes.
humidity: 40%
light cycle: 24 hours on

So pretty much the problems are; 1) how could i lower my closet temp? i just have a box with a fan in the side blowing hot air from the top out of the box, while a bigger fan on the bottom blows air into the open door in the box. but its just circulating hot air, its useless. Im pretty sure the fans are just making it harder. 2) The res temp is too high too, i want it at 68ish but its at 90ish. im scared of root rot. 3) the tips of my plants are buring but could it be from heat? Cause 260 pmm isnt that high, is it? (im using botanicare pro grow).

Any low budget ideas guys? Something to kepp its cool in the room and res. I cant have anything too loud, its a stealth grow. and im on a budget as well.


----------



## Magnificient (Jul 20, 2010)

Koi2Dragon said:


> Hey Stand.
> I grow in 5G buckets as well.
> You roots look a little dark. I use SM90 to keep em clean and white.
> Your plant will grow BIG so depending on space you might not wanna veg them for too long.
> ...


Thanks for the info here. It will be helpful to me soon as well. Very helpful.

Nice grow there Stand.


----------



## gorocker (Jul 20, 2010)

You really need ventilation! Fresh air is just as important as light, temperature, EC etc. Also, you'll probably want to filter the smell soon! 
The water temperature will only respond to the air temp, if your air temp is correct, then the water will be as well, cause nothing else is heating the water. I also have a closet grow, but i just had to fit an extractor. I pull in fresh air from the roof void, and pump it out into my bedroom. Requires a couple of 5" holes, but was only solution.

pics look like nute burn, but i'm certainly no expert


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

Day 22 and my plant is growing but not at the rate i expected, its only about 5 inches tall. Root growth looks great but my plant isnt too tall. To lower temps, i added a timer and changed light cycle to 18/6 and painted the lid white to reflect and light and heat from the res. So far so good, avg. temp in room is 88F which is about 13 degrees lower than before. 

Stats: 
Temp: 86F
pH: 6
ppm: 525
Humidity 35% but i have been spraying leaves with a spray bottle.

Today i changed my res and heres how:
tap comes out at about 180 pmm and ~8 pH and i read i should add 15ml/gal of Botanicare PBP Grow which comes out to 9 teaspoons, but since its a DWC i know i should go a little lower, so i went with 7 teaspoons. And then add pH down till it reaches high 5's or 6.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

Here are the pics


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Jul 25, 2010)

Just read through your grow. I wouldn't say nute burn on your plant. Those first few pics when it was younger when the leaves were kinda yellow and the tips were brown. I would say that was from your temps and low humidity.

What I did to keep it cool when I was using a smaller closet was use a 8" drier vent tube and 3 1/2 inch PC fan. The flexable dryer vent has a metal coil in it. I smashed the coil so that it wasn't round, about an inch tall oval, for about 6-7 turns of the coil. This way I could slip it under the door and air could still flow through it. Inside the closet I hung the vent about a foot from the celing. Outside I had the fan in the end of the tube, pulling air out of the closet. Kinda sucked having to make sure the tube was open everytime you moved the door, but it worked... and cheep.

Once you get your temps down, humidity should go up a little. Don't know what climate you are in, but you have to take that into account also, 35% is low though. Will be nice for flowering, won't have to worry about mold.

Your most recent pics look good. I wouldn't worry too much about the lower leaves that are touching the hydroton, mine do that too when they sit on the stuff. I think it kinds sucks the moisture out of them or somthing.

Roots look nice. Once they get longer, and have been in the botanicare for more time, the roots will probably not be as white but don't worry its just the nutes. The new tips should be white, usually about 1 to 3 inches from the tip. If they start to get all brown, without white tips or anything, then you need to look out for slime. That happened to me once, which sucks because all of my plants share the same water. But, I caught it early, threw out the plant, and scrubbed out my system. It never spread to the other plants. It was good for experience, there was defanitely a distinct smell that I now look out for.

After thought.... Once your roots get about 8" long, drop your water level to be a few inches below the pot. So that the roots hang in the air a little before they hit the water. They will like it.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy thanks for scribing and thanks for the pointers, i think what i am going to do is buy an inline fan and that ducting. I had a light in my closet on the ceiling and i removed it, so now there is a 5 inch hole in my ceiling, which i will eventually use as an exhaust. Only thing i need is $160.00 for a decent inline from my hydro store. At least that will always be there for future grows. For the time being im going to try your idea. I could look on google how to wire up a pc fan, but how did you go about doing so? I just know how to connect it to a pc setup lol


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Jul 25, 2010)

I use one of these. Doesnt really matter what brand or what it was origionally made to power. You only need to check the output. Be sure that it is 12 volts and has a amperage output that is close to the rating of the fan. Most PC fans use about 300mA, the converter needs to put out at least as much as the fan draws.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome! that helps alot man and i have a bunch of pc fans and power adapters laying around so im sure i wont have trouble. Ill keep ya posted.

One more question: is ~500ppm too much for a plant my size? Ive been following guidlines for midsized vegging plants but my plant is a little on the small side. I guess if any sign of nute burn ill hold back but just wanted your oppinion since you had experience with PBP

p.s. how do i rep someone on this forum?


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Jul 25, 2010)

Standupp said:


> ...i have a bunch of pc fans and power adapters laying around so im sure i wont have trouble.


Lol, me too. I have stacks of computer parts everywhere. I fix computers for extra cash.



Standupp said:


> One more question: is ~500ppm too much for a plant my size? Ive been following guidlines for midsized vegging plants but my plant is a little on the small side. I guess if any sign of nute burn ill hold back but just wanted your oppinion since you had experience with PBP
> 
> p.s. how do i rep someone on this forum?


I started out going by the grow schedule (midsize/mature) for veg, but no longer do. I run a continuous harvest and don't have room for two different veg systems. So, I run the mix for mature plants only. I have 2 fresh seedlings, of a new strain I'm trying, growing right along side my clones in full strength solution. They don't seem to mind. I also have Cayenne and Habanero peppers growing in the same system. That's kinda strange, I know, but I like peppers.

Not sure about the rep points. They have changed the website format sence the last time I was on. Maybe has somthing to do with the little star of david at the bottom of the persons post.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

I enjoy fixing computers as well and have tons of spare parts, so im gonna mess around with that and see what i come up with and post it here. 

Glad you mentioned the peppers cause i was thinking about growing some sort of vegetable along my MJ. Habanero peppers were in mind. Ive just been so interested in dwc that id like to see how other plants react compared to weed. 

As soon as i find out how to rep id be happy to rep everyone who replied


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 25, 2010)

right on i seen they had these little pre made buckett systems for like 49.99 at the hydro store and i have been wanting to see one in action im stoked.....subscribed


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Jul 25, 2010)

View attachment 1063836View attachment 1063837 *Hey man I had the same issue with water temps so this is what I did. I took a cooler and drilled 2 holes in the lid and coiled up a bunch of hose in the cooler. I have a pump in the res pumping water through the hose in the cooler and back into the res. It keeps the water nice and chilly and you can adjust temps by adding/removing frozen water bottles from the cooler. I gotta say it works great!*


----------



## Standupp (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice design Juicebox, although im short in space, i could use this for future grows once i move into my house. This is awesome, because in your design, the waterbottles arent floating around the roots, which in my situation could damage them! +rep!


----------



## Standupp (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright guys so i found a way for taking hot air out of my grow closet. I Took off the light in my closet and it left a 4 inch hole so i figured thats where id let the hot air vent out through. 

I made a card board tube and put a pc fan on the bottom of it, wired it to a 12v 500mA power adapter. I stuck the other end into the hole on my ceiling and it blows the circulating air in my closet upward into the attic.

I was thinking about building another one for the ceiling of my grow box that houses my plant in my closet. That way the air flows out of the top of the box, into the other fan tube into the ceiling.
This is just a temporary solution until i can buy an inline fan, which is $150.00 at my local hydro shop.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's how shes (hopefully she) doing:


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool, let us know how much it helps. They don't move a whole lot of air, but it should help some in the small space you're growing.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive noticed temps have dropped form an average of high 90's to around 86 87 degrees.
I also added a http://www.honeywellcentral.com/product/0-92926-34306-4.html to increase my humidity. A bucket of water next to the fan wasnt cutting it. I was at 35% humidity. Ill post the change in humidity next time i update


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 26, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Its been a week. the roots have grown 2 inches from the bottom of the net pot. Should i start lowering the res water level? Looks green and happy to me with the water level touching the bottom of the net pot, but ive heard when the roots get bigger they must not be submerged all the way, hence lowering the res. water level. Is this true?
> 
> Temp 85
> pH 6
> ppm 260


I think you need to lower your water just a little you dont wont have your net pots touch the water at no time at all!! Your airstone will create enough bubble slpash to get your roots going heres a few pics first is like 1-2 weeks 2nd is 4wks https://www.rollitup.org/members/dr-green-dre-250153-albums-dwc-soil-picture1018455-photo-0017.jpg View attachment 1065955
dnt have the first pic saved ,but its in my album..
roots likenice and heatlhy,dring a 3rd of the res a day (20ltr) , i only used H&G root exl and super thrive for first 3 weeks . 
Im keepin it between 0.4-1.1 in veg 1.1-1.5 Maybe 1.7 in bloom
the strains cheese (uk dank), as you can see all these roots came out the bottom only ones coming out the side dnt know if this is cause i grew my cutts with long roots that touched the bott of the net pet..



only read the first paage before postin..lol.. anyway its looking good stand up


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 27, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> I think you need to lower your water just a little you dont wont have your net pots touch the water at no time at all!! Your airstone will create enough bubble slpash to get your roots going heres a few pics first is like 1-2 weeks 2nd is 4wks https://www.rollitup.org/members/dr-green-dre-250153-albums-dwc-soil-picture1018455-photo-0017.jpg View attachment 1065955
> dnt have the first pic saved ,but its in my album..
> roots likenice and heatlhy,dring a 3rd of the res a day (20ltr) , i only used H&G root exl and super thrive for first 3 weeks .
> Im keepin it between 0.4-1.1 in veg 1.1-1.5 Maybe 1.7 in bloom
> ...



I hate to disagree, but your information is false. I have seen as well as personally witnessed many grows from start to finish where people have kept their net pots submerged throughout the entire grow. As long as your water is properly oxygenated the roots will be perfectly fine and healthy. I personally like to keep my net pots submerged until my roots get a good ways into the water, then i slowly lower throughout the grow.


----------



## husalife (Jul 27, 2010)

Click the star below the persons pic, right beside Journal this post to give rep.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 27, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> I hate to disagree, but your information is false. I have seen as well as personally witnessed many grows from start to finish where people have kept their net pots submerged throughout the entire grow. As long as your water is properly oxygenated the roots will be perfectly fine and healthy. I personally like to keep my net pots submerged until my roots get a good ways into the water, then i slowly lower throughout the grow.


maybe it works for you but i dont do it that way, dont know how you can call my information false!didnt you see my pics nothing false a bout it its just a different way of doing things ..I like a air gap , maybe you should try it it might change your mind it might not.. In my opinion it works best this way,and no body i know does it any different but
that doesnt mean what your saying cant work too. Post some pics if any taken.

why do you lower your through out the grow?


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was simply referring to when you said "....I think you need to lower your water just a little you dont wont have your net pots touch the water at no time at all!! Your airstone will create enough bubble slpash to get your roots....".

It was false because water height is totally about preference. There will be no ill effect from a higher water level. The roots will continue to grow and thrive in a properly oxygenated reservoir regardless of water height.

I personally chose to lower my water level throughout my grow because i planted ungerminated seeds directly into a 100% perlite solution. and in order to keep my medium wet it required that my net pots be submerged in the water. But as my roots grew into the water and my girl grew larger i chose to lower my water level because i had little faith in my pump and felt as though she just couldn't handle all the water. I have one 10gallon rubbermade tote. i originally used 9 gallons for the first two-three weeks(notes not one me), then gradually reduced down to four. Since i only have one girl in there she isn't drinking too much and i haven't had any problems so far.

Here is quick pic from a simple search on Google as i sadly have no pictures of friends grows.(i don't blame them):
http://i30.tinypic.com/33wa5mw.jpg


A few pics of my own grow, sorry no better root pics(not big on "root porn". will try again a little later):
http://i28.tinypic.com/2guijcm.jpg

http://i32.tinypic.com/izc9iu.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/2urwnc6.jpg

http://i28.tinypic.com/2l9o45j.jpg


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 27, 2010)

sorry suck at posting pics.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 27, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> I was simply referring to when you said "....I think you need to lower your water just a little you dont wont have your net pots touch the water at no time at all!! Your airstone will create enough bubble slpash to get your roots....".
> 
> It was false because water height is totally about preference. There will be no ill effect from a higher water level. The roots will continue to grow and thrive in a properly oxygenated reservoir regardless of water height.
> 
> ...


OK i see why you keep yours fully submerged , but standup s plants are in hydroton which doesnt need as much as yours, mines are in jiffy plugs peat, thats why i do it my way ..still dont see how my information is false...

what your sayin is mostly right but it mainly depends on growing media,rockwool ,hyrdoton,perlite,jiffy plugs etc all need to be treated slighty different.. in my opinion . 
If any thing your informations false .. 
Anyway im easy doing it my way, not pretending to know everything just trying to help out a guy ..Standup feel free to chose which piece of advice you want, as you probaly can tell alot of people say alot of diff things..


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 27, 2010)

Your right "false" wasn't the right word to use. 

I was only simply wishing to point out the various ways of doing things as i have seen it done both ways. In my own opinion water height is irrelevant.Lowering or highering water height isn't a necessity but rather a preference. And as you said, dependent on medium.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 27, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> Your right "false" wasn't the right word to use.
> 
> I was only simply wishing to point out the various ways of doing things as i have seen it done both ways. In my own opinion water height is irrelevant.Lowering or highering water height isn't a necessity but rather a preference. And as you said, dependent on medium.


cool ..i can relax now you said sorry..LOL.. nah i understand what ur sayin ,im not out to give out bad info im trying to learn more things at the same time.. 

whats your set up anyway? how long they been in flower for?
peace..


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im running a strait DWC using GH nutes(lucas formula).
Planted two bagseeds(ended up wit 1(FIMmed))(citrus kush?) in 100% perlite medium. But i later added some MG potting charcoal to the top.
Closet space is about 2'x2'x8'... Because of small space i have 12 (26w) CFLs.(3:1 ratio)
vegged 3weeks. Shes on week 10total now though. Taking a while to bud up, but shes got pretty decent genes though because she done took a fair amount of stress.


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Jul 29, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> ... Lowering or highering water height....


I know I'm high, don't know why that is hilarious to me. I swear I should have been an editor. I catch typos and stuff in books all the time. The word is raising. I'm not trying to poke fun, I was raised in the south, so... Anyway, yeah the bongs hittin great.


----------



## husalife (Jul 29, 2010)

HappyHomeGrower said:


> I know I'm high, don't know why that is hilarious to me. I swear I should have been an editor. I catch typos and stuff in books all the time. The word is raising. I'm not trying to poke fun, I was raised in the south, so... Anyway, yeah the bongs hittin great.


lol, I like this guy.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 29, 2010)

HappyHomeGrower said:


> I know I'm high, don't know why that is hilarious to me. I swear I should have been an editor. I catch typos and stuff in books all the time. The word is raising. I'm not trying to poke fun, I was raised in the south, so... Anyway, yeah the bongs hittin great.


I can't remember correctly, but i am pretty sure i was high myself typing that. lol it sounded right at the time. im usually the guy my friends laugh at for correcting peoples sentences. O well, probably the effects of growing up in a house with a teacher for a mom all those years.


----------



## Standupp (Jul 30, 2010)

hahaha you guys are cracking me up! im on vaca in colorado right now but ill be home this sunday and i will update my journal. im excited to see how much has grown in these 5 days.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got back from vacation a few days ago. Spent everyday hoping some weird freak accident didnt occur..lol. But yes more pics and update asap.


----------



## infinitescrog (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea straitkilla a fan in a sealed room will only cause temps to rise. It is blowing room temperature air through it, past its motor so it heats up. Moving air doesnt = lower temperature


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol must you make it sound so elementary. but yes, your more than correct and i beat myself up plenty for that mistake. trial and error is a bitch.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 1, 2010)

Curret Temp: 79-85
humidity: 50-60%
pH: 6
water temp: ~70 degrees
Light: 18/6
ppm: 408



Alright guys, Im finally back from my trip, and well, i was pretty dissapointed when i opened my closet.

My plant is wilting, it is shriveled, burned(not only on the tips, bit on the middle of the leaf as well), and it even had several little holes on some new growth, it has grown 2 more nodes while i was out of town. 
I have four possible theories:

1)I didnt have a fan blowing but i had my humidifier going, but im sure around day 3 the damn thing was just blowing waterless air, meaning it ran out of water. I think temps got pretty high for a while. ~high 90's low 100's.

2)I also think that maybe the 550ppm level was a little too strong, maybe that contributed to the sickness of my plant. Roots look darker, but no darker than an orange tint.
So i changed my res with some colder tap water, adjusted pH, and adjusted nutes from 7 teaspoons to 6, at a current 408ppm

3) My airstone keeps floating to the side of the bucket, meaning air bubbles float up one side of the bucket, and several bubbles on the surface skim across to the other side, touching the roots. Are they submerged in too much water? roots on the bottom of bucket are white. do i need to reposition the airstone to the middle ad make sure it doesnt move? Do i need another stone perhaps?

4) Air flow is weak, im sure! im saving for an inline fan, but im short 160.00 right now. Thats how much a 4 inch is at the local hydroshop.

not only does my plant look extremely unhappy, my damn thermo/hygrometer fell into the res and now its broken, keeps saying humidity is at 20% even though i know its at 50-60%


YIKES!!


----------



## Standupp (Aug 2, 2010)

Note:

I successfully harvested 3 small soil grows in my closet with cfls and no ventilation without such damage to my plants leaves. So i wounder why my hydro wont grow with similar results, especially with my pc fan exhaust.

Also, 
Vegitation is very thick on the bottom of the plant, as you can see in pic 3.


----------



## TheOldRat (Aug 2, 2010)

your bubbles are good if the net pot is wet from getting splashed/sprayed.
then change water often and use pure RO water
for first couple weeks then add nutes at 1/4 strength till they get bigger
use nutes made as water soluble
check PH after adding nutes 
calibrate PH testers and TDS tester at least once a week if used daily
set up a system to change your water res that makes it simple like have a 5gal res and make a 5gal batch to fill it, use a 5gal bucket to hold the old water. with some hose and a few valves gravity will do the work and its done
add more lights?


----------



## Standupp (Aug 2, 2010)

TheOldRat said:


> your bubbles are good if the net pot is wet from getting splashed/sprayed.
> then change water often and use pure RO water
> for first couple weeks then add nutes at 1/4 strength till they get bigger
> use nutes made as water soluble
> ...


I wrote it wrong, i add nutes, then adjust pH, you are correct though.
What does RO mean?
I check pH and ppm everyday, just couldnt while i wasnt in town, 
I know those systems, but in my case its easier just carrying the bucket to my bathroom.
I think my light is plenty enough for just one plant and my setup.

Thanks, +rep


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Aug 2, 2010)

Standupp said:


> What does RO mean?


Reverse Osmosis. It's a type of filtration that brings water to 0 ppm.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, well she is really looking better, over night. I have constant water in the humidifier, constant 79 degress F.
The top three nodes are standing up striving for light, they look really healthy compared to 24 hours ago. The bottom 4 nodes are still wilthing but they really look less crispy and shriveld than yesterday too, which is great, but is peculiar. 

ph is at 6 and ppm is at 417.

res is about 70 F

Raised the light 4inches. i want to stretch her up a little bit.

I was reading about RO and equipment that is neaded and from what i found they can be pretty expensive. Im looking to find a DIY one, if you guys have any ideas, i was thinking about preparing the water for the ext res change a week before, that way it gives time for chlorine and shit to evaporate. Would that work? Or do i need to go spend $100.00+ on this?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 2, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Alright, well she is really looking better, over night. I have constant water in the humidifier, constant 79 degress F.
> The top three nodes are standing up striving for light, they look really healthy compared to 24 hours ago. The bottom 4 nodes are still wilthing but they really look less crispy and shriveld than yesterday too, which is great, but is peculiar.
> 
> ph is at 6 and ppm is at 417.
> ...


Leaving the water out for a few days will work, i leave mine out just to get it to room temp.. Had a similar problem with one of my plants all bushy at the bottom, sliced most of it off just left the top leaves.. Got a similar setup plus a 90ltr diy bubb, hope you dont mind me posting pics..View attachment 1077783View attachment 1077788View attachment 1077789View attachment 1077793View attachment 1077792
first 4 pics is 90ltr 5th pics 4 dwc 20ltr


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Aug 2, 2010)

The heat problem was probably a big part of it. I hooked up my 400 watt HPS about a week ago, and my temps are starting to become an issue (between 84-90 degrees). Some of my leaves have started to yellow and get crispy, way worse than yours. They are sleeping right now so I can't give a pic.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 5, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Leaving the water out for a few days will work, i leave mine out just to get it to room temp.. Had a similar problem with one of my plants all bushy at the bottom, sliced most of it off just left the top leaves.. Got a similar setup plus a 90ltr diy bubb, hope you dont mind me posting pics..View attachment 1077783View attachment 1077788View attachment 1077789View attachment 1077793View attachment 1077792
> first 4 pics is 90ltr 5th pics 4 dwc 20ltr


Dre, thanks, i was worried i had to invest in an RO system, but i think ill be fine with the tap. And yes thanks for the pictures, always welcome to post on this thread. They look gorgeous man! GJ!!



HappyHomeGrower said:


> The heat problem was probably a big part of it. I hooked up my 400 watt HPS about a week ago, and my temps are starting to become an issue (between 84-90 degrees). Some of my leaves have started to yellow and get crispy, way worse than yours. They are sleeping right now so I can't give a pic.


Yes i totally agree, hopefully ill be able to purchase my inline fan this week. a 4incher with 165cfm. $100. Would that do the trick? Sorry about your girls, hopefully they will recover like mine did! Good luck! Post some pictures when you get a chance! 

Okay, heres my update:

Shes looking great! spawned 2 more nodes in 2 days and she is stretching up a little bit! Looks healthy and is striving for light, leaves standing up!

I installed some new hosing (purchased 6'), along with a second air stone, a 6incher, that i picked up from petsmart for $6

I read in one of Rosemans Hydroponic Guides (THIS CREDIT GOES TO ROSEMAN), _that the more bubbles(air) in the res, the better_. So i installed the new stone and hosing by drilling a second hole next to the original hose, ran it through and connected the stone. Now i have twice the bubbles, if not more. Earlier i had two hosing from the dual output connected to a "T" conector into a single honse. All that air was forced into one 4 inch stone, so im thinking that alot of air could've moved if it wasnt blocked off. Im thinking this might also let the pump run a little cooler now, but i could be wrong. And best of all, the more air in the water, the cooler the water is, so i wont have to worry about the res getting too hot.

Temp 79
pH 6
ppm steady 408 for 2 days 
res temp 70
guessing around 55% humidity, cant be too sure cause my hygrometer is still fucked up and showing 20% lol

*QUESTION:* Should i go from 408 to 500's ppm next res change? Im pretty sure it wasnt nute burn that was making my plant look bad after my trip. Now that temps are lower it looks amazing, in fact it looks like it wants more; light, nutes, ect.

the picture with me holdong the magnifying glass next to the plant is to show scale. couldnt find a ruler lol


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Aug 5, 2010)

Lookin good. It is kinda strange that you have all the little nodes under the main canopy. They don't seem to be growing much.


----------



## BeginnersLuck (Aug 5, 2010)

She dont look good to me.. I would lower your ppm to upper 200s to 300. Your using the 3 part GH nutes right? I have had grows where the PPM wasnt over 400. I have a grow going now dialed in that I have the PPMs up to 800s but those plants are HUGE. Try using like 1/2 strength nutes!!! Less is more. Also your PH.. I like to be from 5.3-6 vegging averaging around 5.6 and 5.8-6.3 flowering averaging about 5.9. You want your res temp below 74 for sure mine is about 68. RH for sure, veg 50-65 flwr 35-50%. Your temps; you have the radiant temps, in the light and temps in the shade, under the canopy. I am burning 2k and my radiant temps are in the low 90s while my temps under the canopy are in the upper 70s. Ventalation and flow of air is super critical. I think you have your ppms to high still but are on the right track with the water and air temps..


----------



## BeginnersLuck (Aug 5, 2010)

Ohh yeah also are you using any h202? Once you get your lockout and nute issues in check you should think about using h202 or 35% food grade peroxide in your res to fight algae and to help your root development. NOTE if you use any organic additives I wouldnt use the h202.! Also watch out for your Ph boosters. Less is better! Use RO water that has a starting PH of 4.95 and a PPM of 0-7 making it perfect because you dont have to worry about chlorides and calcium that can cause lockout with your nutes.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 5, 2010)

BeginnersLuck said:


> She dont look good to me.. I would lower your ppm to upper 200s to 300. Your using the 3 part GH nutes right? I have had grows where the PPM wasnt over 400. I have a grow going now dialed in that I have the PPMs up to 800s but those plants are HUGE. Try using like 1/2 strength nutes!!! Less is more. Also your PH.. I like to be from 5.3-6 vegging averaging around 5.6 and 5.8-6.3 flowering averaging about 5.9. You want your res temp below 74 for sure mine is about 68. RH for sure, veg 50-65 flwr 35-50%. Your temps; you have the radiant temps, in the light and temps in the shade, under the canopy. I am burning 2k and my radiant temps are in the low 90s while my temps under the canopy are in the upper 70s. Ventalation and flow of air is super critical. I think you have your ppms to high still but are on the right track with the water and air temps..


if you read my journal you can see i am using botanicare....not gh's 3-part. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## shizz (Aug 5, 2010)

a good way to control water temps. put 2 holes in the sides of ur dwc run one tubes one end at the bottom and one at the top of the water level. quarter inch tubes to a small fridge. coil up at least 10 feet inside the fridge place firdge higher then ur dwc. you have to make sure all the air is out of the tubes. also if your temps are alittle high. just place card board from top of you dwcs blocking the light from hitting the buckets.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 6, 2010)

shes lookin good guys, ill update here soon. 

+rep to you both


----------



## Standupp (Aug 6, 2010)

Temp 77-80
Humidity 55%
pH 6

Added a teaspoon of nutes to the res, too see if she can handle it. If anything goes wrong, its ok, im changing the res this monday (10 day period between res changes). If she can, then i know for the next change i can add more than the last amount (6 teaspoons, ill try 8. )

I think im going to give her one more week, then do the transition: half grow/half bloom, and start flowering at full bloom.

Just like the botanicare feeding chart suggests:
(+rep HappyHomeGrower for the source)






Im at half strength. They recommend 25-30mL per gallon.

3 gallons of res water= 75-90mL total

divided 5mL for teaspoon = 8-12 tsp, compared to my 6 tsp


----------



## magnusforresterr (Aug 8, 2010)

aye standup! i think i got a good idea for ur grow! check out these: http://www.hydroponics-garden.com/3-neoprene-insert-10-ea.html

itll help keep your res temps lower and reduce the chances of root rot caused by light hitting your hydrodon and the inside of your res.

lemme know what ya think bro.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 8, 2010)

magnusforresterr said:


> aye standup! i think i got a good idea for ur grow! check out these: http://www.hydroponics-garden.com/3-neoprene-insert-10-ea.html
> 
> itll help keep your res temps lower and reduce the chances of root rot caused by light hitting your hydrodon and the inside of your res.
> 
> lemme know what ya think bro.


Magnus, you've got a great idea! I think that would work excellent for seedlings and clones, and smaller plants. My plant has such a big canopy now that it shades the hydroton, that it isnt an issue now, but i will definitely 
use it next go around! Thanks for the idea, i think that will help alot!

+rep


----------



## Ms. Burns (Aug 13, 2010)

Jetstream'n said:


> you're doing everything right bro. soon the roots will be in the water and the growth will explode.
> 
> try to keep your water temp closer to 68.


Jet, I would like to know why I always hear cool roots are better, can you explain why? I have a Bubbleponics kit and am nearing the end of my first run with it. I haven't made any effort to cool the root systems, the temp is 79F-83F during the night (light on), and 75F-81F during the day. Everything seems fine, aside from my Delahaze flowering at snail pace.. pointers??


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ms. Burns said:


> Jet, I would like to know why I always hear cool roots are better, can you explain why? I have a Bubbleponics kit and am nearing the end of my first run with it. I haven't made any effort to cool the root systems, the temp is 79F-83F during the night (light on), and 75F-81F during the day. Everything seems fine, aside from my Delahaze flowering at snail pace.. pointers??


Not Jet, but perhaps i can offer my .02 cents.
The issue, to my understanding, with reservoir temps is that although roots absorb nutrients better at a temp closer to that of the plant, Higher temps encourage root mold, in addition the percentage of Dissolved oxygen in the water is also decreased with every temp rise. 

So to avoid root rot and increase the amount of dissolved oxygen in your reservoir it has been encouraged and suggested that hydro users lower and monitor the temp of their water.


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Aug 14, 2010)

straitkilla911 said:


> Not Jet, but perhaps i can offer my .02 cents.
> The issue, to my understanding, with reservoir temps is that although roots absorb nutrients better at a temp closer to that of the plant, Higher temps encourage root mold, in addition the percentage of Dissolved oxygen in the water is also decreased with every temp rise.
> 
> So to avoid root rot and increase the amount of dissolved oxygen in your reservoir it has been encouraged and suggested that hydro users lower and monitor the temp of their water.


I have never really understood why people say to keep water temp low. When you clone cuttings, it is reccomended to use a heating pad to promote root growth. Also, the warmer water is the more it can hold in suspension because the molecules are spaced further apart. My water stays at room temperature of my grow room.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO its not too say warm water is bad, just that the warmer the water is, the higher your risk of algae/mold growth is. That is my understanding on it at least. I personally have never worried about it as i haven't had any signs that i should. My grow room stays around the low 80's, and for the most part, my water temp is a reflection of that. My girls haven't complained, so why should I. There are however a mass of threads that constantly pop up regarding people complaining about high water temps and problems it brought on.


----------



## HappyHomeGrower (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll buy that. I don't ever recall seeing algea outside in the winter. However, both of my res are uncovered in bright light, no algea. But, I do clean them out every week. My girls are like yours, I don't think they care too much about water temp.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea, kinda reminds me in pineapple express when they see ted's "eldorodo weed field", and he has huge pools of water just sitting under his lights. Always kind of wondered about it. But yes, i suppose its more of a fear factor and a prevention method rather than a necessity.


----------



## lue (Aug 16, 2010)

the bubbles are always on??


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

lue said:


> the bubbles are always on??


Yessir TWENTY FO SEVEN


----------



## Standupp (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright guys, im impressed, +2000 views  

anyways, i have some news:

I did the transition to flowering mode with 4tsp Pro Gro and 4tsp Pro Bloom @ ~600ppm

pH: 6

12/12 lighting still with my CFL, no $ for a HPS at the moment.

Humidity: 35%

Temp: 80F

I trimmed off all that undergrowth a week ago, now more energy is put fourth top growth, and now, NUGZZZ   (Hopefully its a female)

No signs yet as to what gender, no balls, no white hairs. Ill post in a few days and let you guys know what it appears to be.

In a week i am going to do a full 8tsp of bloom, with no gro.

Do you recommend any other nutes to go with bloom? like sweetener?

I took out the humidifier and am just using an oscillating fan to cool the plant/bucket. 

Water feels a little warmer, but im not worried. During the first few weeks of growing the res got to 90 degrees and didnt get root rot at all.

Any recommendations? Post below!!! 

-SMOKE WEED


----------



## Standupp (Aug 19, 2010)

*Day 3 of Flowering*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well it has been three days in 12/12 and transition formula.

For new viewers, my current nutrient solution for 3 gallon of res water is:

*Botanicare Pro Grow: 4tsp
Botanicare Pro Bloom: 4tsp
Tap water with a ph of 7.5 190ppm
2 tsp of pH down
*

...for a total of ~650 ppm and pH of 6.

Temp is 83 F
Res Temp 70F
Humidity 35%
Lighting 12/12 with 125W CFL from Hydrofarm
Dual Output airpump with 4 an 6 inch airstones.

mixed signs of gender. I cant tell if it had tiny balls or just pods that release hairs. They are too small to tell but 3 nodes up from the base, a set of branches have a small white hair, which is the only one visible at the time.

In 5 days i am going to do a res change with the following nutrient solution:
*Botanicare Pro Bloom: 8tsp*

Do you think i can get away with 9tsp? Ive read that when blooming, plants can handle high amounts of nutes.

Do any of you recommned any additional nutrients when blooming? Have any of you had great success with Botanicare's _Sweetener_? It struck my eye at the hydro store the other day when i was picking up the blooming nutes.

Im going to try to get my hands on a better camera this week so ill have better quality photos. Im sure you all want to see where the littles hairs come up from.

Thanks for stopping by and ill be glad to answer any questions or concerns. 

Constructive Critisism Appreciated.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are some pictures from last week when i cuto off all that under growth.


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 19, 2010)

do you just have one single 125 watt cfl on this plant?


----------



## Standupp (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes I do and it has been enough so far. I dont have the money for a hps right now
It it recommended that a grow room should have 1000-3000 lumens per square foot.

My light has a lumen output of 8500, as shown here http://homeharvest.com/hydrofarmcompactfluorescents.htm

Since i am only running one plant, that seems plenty to me until i can afford a 400W HPS.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 19, 2010)

*Day 4 of Flowering*
------------------------------------------------------------

This is an update of Day 4 of flowering 45 minutes before lights go off. I tried to get better photos, but they still are hard to tell. Basically one node has what seems to be pods or balls, but it looks like there are hairs on the higher nodes.

Looks like she grew about an inch since tuesday.

Image *One*, and *Four* show what to look like a white hair.
Image *Three* shows the pods


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks. i've been looking into these lights and this's the only journal i've found that is using just this light. scribed. can't wait to see how this comes out. 


> Do you think i can get away with 9tsp? Ive read that when blooming, plants can handle high amounts of nutes.


i don't really think you could go with 9tsp. i'm no expert so don't take my word for it but it looks like you might be starting to burn the tips of the leaves just a little with the amount of nutes your using now.


----------



## Standupp (Aug 19, 2010)

stoup1187 said:


> thanks. i've been looking into these lights and this's the only journal i've found that is using just this light. scribed. can't wait to see how this comes out.
> 
> i don't really think you could go with 9tsp. i'm no expert so don't take my word for it but it looks like you might be starting to burn the tips of the leaves just a little with the amount of nutes your using now.


Yeah great light! It costs close to nothing to run and runs very cool when its on. My plant started short and bushy, which i figured was from the type of strain it is, which may be part, but i raised the light in hope to stretch her out a little bit, and she did grow taller and less bushy. That goes to show that its enough light to satisfy the plant, even from a far distance.

As far as nute burn, the tips of the plants are a bit crispy because the lack of air movement. I think if i had an inline fan going itd be healthier. Lower leaves are burnt because i went on vacation and the humidifier (only air source at the time) ran out of water and temps reached 105 F.

According to page 7, the Botanicare feeding chart recommends 3 tsp of Gro, and 3 tsp of Bloom per gallon of res. I have 3 gallons. So if I follow the chart, that is 18 tsp total (9tsp gro, 9tsp bloom).

I use only 8tsp total for my res, meaning i am using half strength than what botanicare recommends. If you are fimiliar with hydroponics threads on here, youll know that you should start at around 1/4th strength and go up. 

Well i followed that and i really dont think that it could be burning my plant. Maybe i am wrong, but doesnt seem practical.


----------



## husalife (Aug 20, 2010)

The tips of the leaves being burned could mean you have reached the plants threshold on PPM for now.

Id stay put around 650ppm or a little lower for now and see if the burn backs off a little. Great job so far. Just wanted to

add a suggestion about the burn.


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 20, 2010)

hey man i still think your doing a great job and its just barely burning the tips. i dont think i would worry bout it to much as long as it doesnt get any worse. then if it does and you've been keeping the temps down and things like that you'll know if its the nutes. good luck to ya


----------



## Standupp (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys im gonna post an update when the lights turn on, but for the time being, i want everyone to know;

I


See


HAIRS!!!

I will try to post pics soon with details.


----------



## straitkilla911 (Aug 24, 2010)

Then let me be the first to say Congrats!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice, thats great news on the girl. Congrats!

I just read through your whole thread and I must say, you've done a great job so far! There's a lot of good info about dwc in here and I'm glad I came across it! I'm nearing the end of my first soil grow and I really like the idea of hydro. 

Anyway +Rep for helping me and growing a nice little lady


----------



## Standupp (Aug 25, 2010)

Day 9 of Flowering
--------------------------------------------------

Alright guys, i found my old digital camera and took some close up pics of the hairs on the main cola forming, but apparently the usb cable for it at my buddies house, so i will post them tomorrow!

So i whipped out my cellphone and tried to get some decent photos.

The first is of the main cola, where first white hairs appeared.


Here she is. About 16inches


Here are the roots- older roots have an orange tint and newer are white. No slime or anything, the picture appears darker than it really is. About 2ft long



Temp: 78-85F
humidity: 40%
pH: 6
ppm: 417
lighting: 12/12 125W CLF 8500 lumen output.

I changed the res this past monday and put in 6tsp of Bloom. @ ~450 ppm
Agreed it is a little high where i had it before.

Currently @:
0tsp gro, 6tsp bloom

If she seems to be handling 6tsp well, ill try 7.

Im going to look at some CLF flowering journals to see what kinds of results people are getting, trouble is i cant find any DWC CLF Flowering Journals. I'll +rep anyone who can find me a source before i can find one. Ill post it here if i do.

And last of all, here is a bowl i just packed next to a gift my sister got me in Vegas lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Shes looking great! 

I'm actually using cfl's but still in soil 

Anyway here's a link for you, this is the first grow I read on the forum and its pretty long lol.. I think this is what your looking for though and JP does it right! Dwc/CFL

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/316025-jps-cabinet-grow.html


----------



## Standupp (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Smellytreez! I was actually going to edit my post because i checked ur link in ur sig and there are a shitload of CFL journals and threads which i read through. Pretty informative stuff! Thanks! 
+rep


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Thanks Smellytreez! I was actually going to edit my post because i checked ur link in ur sig and there are a shitload of CFL journals and threads which i read through. Pretty informative stuff! Thanks!
> +rep


 
No problem, glad I could help! I didn't even think of the link in my sig lol..


----------



## Standupp (Aug 27, 2010)

Day 11 of Flowering
------------------------------------------------------

Here are my higher definition pictures up close showing the hairs and the first bud forming on the highest set of leaves.


And here she is 20 mins after waking up


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Its a great thing seeing those buds form isn't it!? Oh rep back at you for a very healthy girl!


----------



## Standupp (Aug 27, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Its a great thing seeing those buds form isn't it!? Oh rep back at you for a very healthy girl!


Oh man yes, yes it is. Especially great because all of my last grows were autoflowers, and hairs appeared wayy early.

I was a little skeptical, because a few weeks ago i was looking at hair pods, which struck my eye as balls at first. I was accepting fate when all of a sudden the first hair appeared. So Happy!

Its just a waiting game now. I was thinking about picking up the following product:

Botanicare Sweet- Grape

Although chart shows it should be used in vegetive and transition as well as flowering, but i dont think i would hurt to add 1/3 strength at about 1tsp for my 3 gallon res added to the 6tsp of pro bloom.






If it seems safe to follow through, other than grape, what is a recommended product among the following?







Also, has anyone tried these out with fantastic results?

Thanks again SmellyTreez


----------



## Standupp (Aug 27, 2010)

Another product from *Botanicare* that is catching my eye is:







Description:

_"Big, Brilliant Blooms! Hydroplex 0-10-6 Bloom Maximizer, now includes a broader range of amino acids, more trace minerals and more select, beneficial vitamins. Use Hydroplex in conjunction with any base bloom nutrient to maximize the yield potential of fruiting and flowering plants. Most standard PK boosters are structured to create larger fruits and flowers- Hydroplex Bloom Maximizer surpasses that standard by increasing plants resistance to external stresses; and amplifying enzyme, chlorophyll, and essential oil production."_

From what i know it is introduced into the feeding in the last 4 weeks of flowering and that it really fattens up buds.

I cant seem to find any threads on this products, except for one, which mentions that he only uses it in soil, because his hydro feeding line up is perfect. Does this mean that it isnt so effective in hydro? i wouldnt think so....

Opinions?


----------



## Standupp (Aug 30, 2010)

Flowering Day 14
_________________________

Today is week 2 of 12/12
Also, this is week 2 (day 14) on 6tsp of pure bloom nute solution with Botanicare PB Pro Bloom

Temp 77-80F
pH 6
ppm 441
Humidity 35-45%

Using humidifier on low for 12 hours a day keeps it from getting too hot in the grow room, while keeping humidity at a lower lever for blooming.

She is looking really healthy, recovering from nute burn a few weeks back. 

She has so many Bud Sites! 
Here is a picture of one of many bud sites around her:


She literally grew and inch, inch and a half in ~30 hours and her hairs are really packing on, especially around the main top COLAAA!


She is about 20, 21 inches tall now and seems to keep growing while staking on bud. It took a while for her to pop, but now that she has, she is growing buds _fassttt_.


I have only been changing the res every 7 days, with minimal cleaning. Ive only cleaned the inside of the bucket a couple times and the roots seem to be fine.


Since i do not know what strain this is, i will just have to study my plant and see when she looks ready, which im hoping is here in 5 or 6 more weeks.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## stoup1187 (Aug 31, 2010)

dude she's looking great. the plant and the roots both look very healthy!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 7, 2010)

Flowering Week 3

She grew another few inches, so i had to move her out of the box. I gotta invest in a inline fan and carbon/charcoal filter, or a diy one if its too pricey.

She has many bud spots, ill count how many tomorrow, but its alot. I am surprised how big she is getting, hope she doesn't grow too much taller.

p.s. _*this is a stealth grow.*_

ppm 570
temp 80
pH 6


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool standup.. grows coming along nicely.. I only changed my res once every 2wks more out of lazyness and i only cleaned it properly once ,plants seem to be ok,the air stones and lines did seem to ave a bit of gunk on them though when i chopped.
Tried out the method strait was talking about and didnt see no harm to my plants so i guess i was wrong you can fully submerge the roots I still prefer a air gap though.. 
Heres a pic of the 90ltr plant,its ben chopped now ..


----------



## Standupp (Sep 8, 2010)

*Here are some up-close Bud Shots! *


I am working on getting my step dads nikon with super macro so get up close detail.
Leaves are getting trichomes.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good! 
I'm going to be switchin from soil to aero soon.
SCARY


----------



## Standupp (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks chain!
Glad to hear it! I did my first grow in soil, and i decided to _dive-in_ to DWC 
Im glad i made the transition!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 8, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cool standup.. grows coming along nicely.. I only changed my res once every 2wks more out of lazyness and i only cleaned it properly once ,plants seem to be ok,the air stones and lines did seem to ave a bit of gunk on them though when i chopped.
> Tried out the method strait was talking about and didnt see no harm to my plants so i guess i was wrong you can fully submerge the roots I still prefer a air gap though..
> Heres a pic of the 90ltr plant,its ben chopped now ..


Wow your plants look really great! GJ!! 
I have some slime build up on my air tubing by the air stone, but it looks harmless, and has been so i haven't really worried about it. 

As far as the air gap goes, i let my roots absorb as much as they can in one week, and i will completely replace the res every monday. Then by monday, the res gets to about 3 inches deep. I do not top off my res, but i might need to start doing so, because as she is growing, shes drinking more and more...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Girls are looking great standup, how do you like dwc compared to soil? Just curious, should I be switching over sooner than later


----------



## Standupp (Sep 8, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend it! As i stated on your grow journal, it is more technical, and requires more effort, but rewards a greater and faster yield. You really learn as you go, for instance, i knew only the basics of MJ growing when i first purchased and assembled this DWC system. I literally sat on my laptop every night for the first few weeks of this grow just reading and reading about dwc. I am still very much learning right now as i go. 

Overall, its a lot of fun; if minerals, chemicals, and building things and monitoring ph and ppm levels is fun to you. It is to me


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Standupp said:


> I HIGHLY recommend it! As i stated on your grow journal, it is more technical, and requires more effort, but rewards a greater and faster yield. You really learn as you go, for instance, i knew only the basics of MJ growing when i first purchased and assembled this DWC system. I literally sat on my laptop every night for the first few weeks of this grow just reading and reading about dwc. I am still very much learning right now as i go.
> 
> Overall, its a lot of fun; if minerals, chemicals, and building things and monitoring ph and ppm levels is fun to you. It is to me


I'm sold! I just have to get the parts together and let all my girls finish flowering  I know the basics so I think its time to step my game up!!


----------



## straitkilla911 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey looking good standupp. If you are still interested in a Diy carbon filter here is good link for one that i used.
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 8, 2010)

looking good..i have this exact same setup, but using the 5" rockwool as my main medium in the hydroton .
looking good...and im using the hydroplex along with csn 17 
great results, ill post pics of my roots
im still in weeks 1-5 veg...id say week 3


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

DWC is bomb I follow several grows by big time growers. They love it.
DWC is cool for less plants and also to run several strains.
But if you want to grow 30 plants then aero all the way.
I follow a guy that has a 30 plant site aero setup with a 1000 on a mover that pulls 3 pounds every 60 to 70 days.
He says it's not growing 30 plants it's growing one giant plant. 
Only thing is they all need to be the same strain preferably clones so they all have the exact same requirements.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 8, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> DWC is bomb I follow several grows by big time growers. They love it.
> DWC is cool for less plants and also to run several strains.
> But if you want to grow 30 plants then aero all the way.
> I follow a guy that has a 30 plant site aero setup with a 1000 on a mover that pulls 3 pounds every 60 to 70 days.
> ...


Damn 3 pounds every 70 days would be nice!!


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah it would. I actually met up with him and got to smoke his JTR and sensi skunk.
Wow man this dude is badass for sure. He uses GH in his aero.
He's going to come up and help build mine when I'm ready


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn you weren't kidding lol that would be a nasty setup!!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 10, 2010)

*Here are some budshots as of day 25 of Flowering*


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 10, 2010)

Lookin super healthy!! That girl should produce some nice bud, it seems like you have everything dialed in perfect!!


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 10, 2010)

Yep he's making it look easy
but I'm still scared to switch to hydro.
I know I need to.
Great looking girls


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 11, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Yep he's making it look easy
> but I'm still scared to switch to hydro.
> I know I need to.
> Great looking girls


You and me both bro lol..


----------



## BuddGreen (Sep 11, 2010)

Just transfered to the same potz...and air pump.


----------



## Standupp (Sep 12, 2010)

BuddGreen said:


> Just transfered to the same potz...and air pump.


Great man, you'll love it!!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 12, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Lookin super healthy!! That girl should produce some nice bud, it seems like you have everything dialed in perfect!!


 Dude thanks, and that goes for your grow as well man!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 13, 2010)

Flowering Week 4

Here are some shots at week 4 of flowering:


Thinking about picking up some hydroplex from botanicare this week to increase yeild.


----------



## Martian Farts (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Standupp,

Just stumbled across this grow today while looking for some inspiration for my next stealth grow....and i wanna say FANTASTIC job on getting that plant to not only survive a transplant from outdoor soil to indoor hydro, but to produce what looks like will be some satisfyingly dank buds...

i failed epically when i tried to do just that same transplant.

cant wait to see how this lovely lady turns out!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn dood, looking mighty fine!


----------



## stoup1187 (Sep 13, 2010)

wow looking great. i didnt kno u transplanted from outdoor soil to hydro(haven't read the whole thread tho). and assuming you still have your plant under the 125 CFl it's looking awsome!! +rep for this one you deserve it


----------



## Standupp (Sep 13, 2010)

Martian Farts said:


> Hey Standupp,
> 
> Just stumbled across this grow today while looking for some inspiration for my next stealth grow....and i wanna say FANTASTIC job on getting that plant to not only survive a transplant from outdoor soil to indoor hydro, but to produce what looks like will be some satisfyingly dank buds...
> 
> ...


Gracias, gracias, i was pretty skeptical about the idea, but i didn't wanna wait for a seed to germinate to begin my hydro adventure, as you will. Im very surprised she survived.


----------



## Standupp (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys, i have yet to change the res for this week. there is about 2-3 inches of res left and she is drinking fast. Yesterday i added 1 tsp of bloom nutes, just to see how she reacts. This got me to the question of how much she can hold. If any of you have experience with Botanicare nutes in hydro, and how much plants can take (i know it varies from straint) how much nutes (in ppm)would you say a plant my size can take now? The highest ive hit is 780, and she didnt seem to mind. Ive seen on other jornals people run 1300, 1500 ppm, but thats not botanicare alone. Btw, my city water runs at 150ppm

Question: the tips of some bigger fan leaves are curling down... i look at all the plant diagnostic charts and nothing shows what curling tips is a result of. Anyone know?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Heat I think it is... Mine are doing the same thing, I wouldn't stress it to much but I'd be curious to what is causing it.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 17, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Its been a week. the roots have grown 2 inches from the bottom of the net pot. Should i start lowering the res water level? Looks green and happy to me with the water level touching the bottom of the net pot, but ive heard when the roots get bigger they must not be submerged all the way, hence lowering the res. water level. Is this true?
> 
> Temp 85
> pH 6
> ppm 260


I didnt lower my res water until I had more roots than that. Just wait untill your first reservoir change to lower your water..I'm growing White Russian and they didnt like a PPM of 500 or higher after the first week. I lowered the PPM to 400-450 and they seemed to be okay with that. If your PPM is going up that means you over nuted your plants and they are drinking more water and not the nutrients. My plants have been in their reservoir for 17 days now and the PPM is at 530-550 mark now.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Sep 17, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Hey guys, i have yet to change the res for this week. there is about 2-3 inches of res left and she is drinking fast. Yesterday i added 1 tsp of bloom nutes, just to see how she reacts. This got me to the question of how much she can hold. If any of you have experience with Botanicare nutes in hydro, and how much plants can take (i know it varies from straint) how much nutes (in ppm)would you say a plant my size can take now? The highest ive hit is 780, and she didnt seem to mind. Ive seen on other jornals people run 1300, 1500 ppm, but thats not botanicare alone. Btw, my city water runs at 150ppm
> 
> Question: the tips of some bigger fan leaves are curling down... i look at all the plant diagnostic charts and nothing shows what curling tips is a result of. Anyone know?


It might be over watering from your PPM being too high. The plants tend to suck up more water than they do nutrients.. Try to maintain a PH level of 5.8-5.9 do that and your plants will be able to intake the most amount of nutes they can.


----------



## Standupp (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to the hydro store today! Hopefully ill pick up some hydroplex at a decent price.


----------



## Standupp (Sep 19, 2010)

Well today i decided to do an early res change while watching my Cowboys play. Tomorrow will be Flowering Week 5
---------------------

Yesterday i got my hydroplex from the hydro shop for nearly $30.00, kinda steep imo.

Anyways, this is my current soup formula:
*Botanicare Pro Bloom**- 5tsp (25ml)*
*Botanicare Hydroplex**- 2tsp (10ml)*

Current ppm is 580
pH 5.8
Temp 84


----------



## alexonfire (Sep 19, 2010)

Lookin good dude, nice setup


----------



## Standupp (Sep 19, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> Lookin good dude, nice setup


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## SoFloFlame (Sep 20, 2010)

hey, after reading everything i have one question.. how much did the whole setup cost you? i am VERY interested in some DWC hydro growing. Right now im just finishing up my outdoor grow of some SSH "5th week of flowering". And then after that i plan to move onto hydro : P
minus lighting of course. got plenty of that


----------



## Standupp (Sep 20, 2010)

SoFloFlame said:


> hey, after reading everything i have one question.. how much did the whole setup cost you? i am VERY interested in some DWC hydro growing. Right now im just finishing up my outdoor grow of some SSH "5th week of flowering". And then after that i plan to move onto hydro : P
> minus lighting of course. got plenty of that


I did the same thing my man, after my last outdoor grow i decided to switch to DWC out of interest. Glad you asked because I realized sometime last week that i should post my budget for this grow. Well here it is:

*Hydro Kit from Hydro shop (includes bucket, pump, hosing, airstone, 20lb bag of hydroton, and netpot lid : $50.00*

*Hydrofarm 125w CLF : $60.00 *

*Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Gro: $22.00*

*Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom: $22.00*

*Botanicare Hydroplex : $28.00*

*pH down : $7.00*

*TDS meter: $25.00*

*pH test: free*

*seedling : free*
____________________________
*Total : **$214.00*


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice list bro, I'll throw you some more rep when I can 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 20, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Nice list bro, I'll throw you some more rep when I can
> thanks for sharing!


Thanks brotha, its funny because i was on your journal earlier today and i was going to rep you as well, but seems like i gotta spread more rep around before i can do that! But assure me, ill hit you back son!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 20, 2010)

Standupp said:


> Thanks brotha, its funny because i was on your journal earlier today and i was going to rep you as well, but seems like i gotta spread more rep around before i can do that! But assure me, ill hit you back son!


LoL, awesome!! I'm working on spreading some right now, to those who deserve it of course


----------



## SoFloFlame (Sep 21, 2010)

do i really need a tds meter? also, are there ferts that are cheaper than that?


----------



## Standupp (Sep 21, 2010)

SoFloFlame said:


> do i really need a tds meter? also, are there ferts that are cheaper than that?


Yes you do need to check ppm and pH! It is very vital to your plants health that you monitor both very closely!

It would be wise to get one especially if your going to do a journal or ask questions on this website, many people may need to know what ppm's ur running ect.
Im sure you can get really good deals online and it depends on where u live, but the closest hydro store to me charges a lil higher, im just lazy and dont feel like ordering stuff online, even though i could get a way better deal.


----------



## Standupp (Sep 22, 2010)

I added two more 100w CFLs, i rotate plant every 4 hours of light to get equal amounts on the plant. 325w total.


----------



## myselfship (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for creating this thread (I'm thanking you with my first post even), it will serve as great guide to many people I think. I've taken a few elements towards my initial grow setup from here too.

Anyway, I was just reading and thought of asking some questions. How's the smell issue going with it being just one plant? What colour are the new bulbs? Do you think you will be able to accurately tell the results from using Hydroplex, or would the results become vaguely inconclusive as you're lacking a control plant? One confusing thing about hydroponics I've been seeing is a gigantic list of all the nutrients people add to theirs. But there's rarely an explanation of why exactly they're using the things they are, and yet others manage seemingly fully eligible yields with just the most modestly quantified lists of ingredients (I mean like, just two or three containers of stuff). You must've done a fair amount of nute research, you must have some opinions on that?


----------



## Standupp (Sep 22, 2010)

myselfship said:


> Thanks for creating this thread (I'm thanking you with my first post even), it will serve as great guide to many people I think. I've taken a few elements towards my initial grow setup from here too.
> 
> Anyway, I was just reading and thought of asking some questions. How's the smell issue going with it being just one plant? What colour are the new bulbs? Do you think you will be able to accurately tell the results from using Hydroplex, or would the results become vaguely inconclusive as you're lacking a control plant? One confusing thing about hydroponics I've been seeing is a gigantic list of all the nutrients people add to theirs. But there's rarely an explanation of why exactly they're using the things they are, and yet others manage seemingly fully eligible yields with just the most modestly quantified lists of ingredients (I mean like, just two or three containers of stuff). You must've done a fair amount of nute research, you must have some opinions on that?


Myselfship! Let me first start by saying Welcome to Rollitup! Glad to have you in this community. I agree these grow journals can contain so much information and can shed a lot of light on so many different things, for example, i had no idea how to connect an ac adapter to a pc fan, but during my grow i faced the issue of my temps getting too high, so being the broke mofo i am, i had to do a free DIY. Thanks to HappyHomeGrower, i now know how to wire adapters to small electronics 
Thats just one example of many things i have learned. Thanks im glad i could inspire some ideas. 

On to your questions. 
Smell? Well my setup is just in my closet, not in anything, just under the shirt rack on one side of the closet and the initial room smells buddy, but you cant smell shit from the outside if the door is shut, I also have two blankets nailed to my door from the inside to keep light from peeking out underneath, its also prevents any smell from getting through the door. I keep my clothes in my closet, they dont smell like weed. My exhaust is into the attic and out the top of the house, the only way they could smell anything is if they go in the attic above my room, which is in one far end of the house. They know i smoke alot of bud so they will think the smell is just smoke. Not an issue with smell. I like going in my grow room after a long day, and just soak up the smell of the sweet buds, and examine my plant for hours it seem. I love it.

New bulbs are a yellow shade of clf, not sure the exact spectrum, ill look on the box tonight. My main one is a white cfl.

I will have no way of determining if hydroplex is effective, i just simply read the description at botanicares website about this stuff, made me drool. Figured id want my grow to be more interesting instead of just 6tsp of bloom. What fun is that? No i dont have a control, and this is the first time i have used it.

About the giant list of nutes: It becomes a ohh that looks good- type of situation, and part of it has to do with your setup, experience, and water your using. If you use RO water you need to get a calcium/magnesium soup, like botanicares Calmag. I started out with just one nute when i started, i had no idea which is best, although i have read many nute challenges ect. I just wanted to be simple, for starting out at least. So i went to the hydro store and asked the guy, who probably grows weed too, which he prefers and why. He told me botanicare has always served him and his customers well. I didnt have enough $ at the time for GH's 3 part series, which i wanted at first. So i got the botanicare pure blend pro grow, and some pH down. Seems simple, and i didnt want to be complicated about it. 
Now that i have been using gro and bloom, its kind of a gateway to more nutes, so i got one more, which is hydroplex. Im now thinking about getting another in the last three weeks, maybe a cleanser , or a natural honey tea for taste. In a couple years of growing, your nute list can be 20 products or more. Its really fun imo. Starting out, i wouldnt recommend too many nutes, you could easily over nute. About botanicare, i can say it works great, but this is my first DWC and i have made many mistakes, but ive learned from them, i think i just got the hang of it around 2 weeks of flowering, but i have no experience with anything but botanicare, so i cant say its the best, or worst. and i havent had any problems since. You learn so much.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Your Girl is going to love all that light! Can't wait to see those buds swell for ya  I'm rolling up a shortrider blunt right now, its a good feeling getting high on your own supply!!


----------



## Standupp (Sep 22, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Your Girl is going to love all that light! Can't wait to see those buds swell for ya  I'm rolling up a shortrider blunt right now, its a good feeling getting high on your own supply!!


Oh mannn! im tokin right now too! But mine is my friend joes weed. LA Confidential. You gotta tell me how it it bro! Yes indeed it is a great feeling!!!
I wanna rep u right now but i still gotta spread more. WTF lol


----------



## Standupp (Sep 22, 2010)

Update: Something came up, and i had to end this grow. I had to take her down unfortunately 

I cut off the buds and im gonna see if i can even get a high off em later. I doubt it though.

Im very upset.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn man, that sucks ass!! Let us know whats up when it blows over..


----------



## myselfship (Sep 24, 2010)

Deepest condolences. =( 

Well, I might start posting a journal of my grow that will be similar to yours. I also have Botanicare (actually the sample pack), and I might even start off on the crappy CFLs I have now. I have to rescue two plants that have been suffering in soil for about... I'd say, three months now, and they are about 3-4 inches tall. My AG plants are ten times larger than them (not going to raise those in the AG entirely, just using the AG to start them, which works really well). 

Anyway, at least you've learned some things from the experience. So did the forum readers, we could tell it was going to be a good one.


----------



## malady (Sep 24, 2010)

so how did you get your res temp under control???


----------



## myselfship (Sep 25, 2010)

malady said:


> so how did you get your res temp under control???


At this point... I'd say it's synchronised with the temperature of his tears.


----------



## SoFloFlame (Jul 17, 2011)

best way i got my res temps down is with ice cubes and covering the entire res with reflective tape to avoid any heat/light absorption. Be careful about your res though, i went too cold with ice cubes and killed off a decent amount of my root mass from frost bite last hydro grow :/


----------

